# How many days to collect dole money?



## nomorejob

I usually have to collect my dole money on Fridays. How many days from that day do i have to go & collect money at post office, e.g. can i still collect money the following Wednesday?

Actually found this in an other thread.


			
				gipiman said:
			
		

> You have a few days from the payment date to collect the payment - if your usual payment day is Wednesday, then you have until close of business on the following Tuesday to collect it, after which time it is returned by An Post to DSFA.



So, do i in fact have until the following Thursday as my collection day in Friday?



...and before somebody jumps at my throat, i am trying to organize interview abroad, may have an interview on Friday and on Tuesday and want to cut on flights cost by staying over (as free accommodation)


----------



## gipimann

No, you only have until close of business on the Tuesday following your payment day as all uncollected payments are sent back on that day. 

Good luck with the interviews!

Edit: You could contact the Local Office where you sign on and tell them you're going abroad for interviews - they may be able to grant you holidays.   No payment would issue to you for the week you'd be away, but there would be double payment on the following week when you get back.


----------



## nomorejob

Thanks, Gipimann.


----------



## happy09

I might be wrong but in letter from Social Welfare Center it states:

"You must collect your payment within three days of your payment day.If you do not collect it on time the payment will be returned to the department and there will be a delay in getting reissued to you."

Hope it helps and please come to visit my recession blog


----------

